# Cannot create files on exfat on 10-stable



## mathiasp (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi all,

I just got my first exfat formatted sdxc card.

If I mount it with (as root) `mount.exfat /dev/da2s1 /mnt` I can read the content, create *directories*, but *not files*???


```
root@marcopolo:/mnt # touch test1
touch: test1: Invalid argument
root@marcopolo:/mnt # mkdir test1
root@marcopolo:/mnt # touch test1/test
touch: test1/test: Invalid argument
root@marcopolo:/mnt # ll -d test1
drwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  131072 16 Feb 19:46 test1/
root@marcopolo:/mnt # ll test1
total 0
```

Shouldn't this work? 

I rebuilt fusefs-lib and fusefs-exfat with gcc48, same result...

Any tips?

Thanks, Mathias


----------

